# Edge/You Tube=fatal combination???



## BTDFXD (Oct 31, 2007)

Had Edge which had cataclysmic crash-major reboot, all recorded shows vanished and one pass programs didn’t record. Got replacement Edge and just noticed exiting You Tube to main Tivo menus causes major system crash. Happened last night and tv would power on and immediately shut down-tv could not be turned on. This am system had recovered and all is good. Don’t know if this is a TE4(which sucks) issue, network issue, cable provided issue, You Tube or all streaming issue. I believe my previous Edge crash resulted from exiting You Tube. Seems like You Tude (any/all streaming?)is hazardous to the health of my Edge. Anyone have similar experience/ideas for a fix?


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I have used the You Tube app on my Edge a number of times with no issues crashing the system. But I have not been on it in about two weeks. Will try it out again tonight in case their was a recent update. I did use the Amazon Prime app yesterday and no problems with it.

I was having some 4k streaming issues a while ago and I replaced the HDMI cable that Tivo provided with a 18Gbps HDMI cable which fixed the problem. I used the cable recommend by Sight and Sound. 
*SecurOMax HDMI Cable (4K 60Hz, HDCP 2.2, HDR, 18Gbps) with Braided Cord, 3 Feet*


----------

